# Volume control not working



## jacksson (Jan 20, 2008)

When I click on my taskbar volume control, it doesn't pop up and it is in the mute condition. I have poked around the computer, but am unable to do anything about the problem. I just downloaded a major Vista upgrade (about 165MB) hoping that the problem would go away, but . . . to no avail. The computer is a fairly new HP table top unit. Can anyone help?

Since I wrote the above, I noticed that when I right click on the volume control, I am unable to open the Volume Mixer . . . must be related. lol


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

have you tried to unmute form control panel, sound icon, click on playback and click on your speakers and then the properties button at the bottom - then click on the Levels tab and you can click on the speaker to mute and unmute
see if this helps

haven't had to do this before, but if you go to the advanced tab there is a restore default button


----------



## jacksson (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, seahawk83, I followed your advice and tried everything you suggested to no avail. When I put my mouse on the speaker icon and left click, the pop-up doesn't pop up like it used to. If I don't click the icon, I get a fairly large box that states:

Volume 100
RealTek Digital Output
RealTek High Definition Audio

If I right click on the icon, I get a menu that states:

Open Volume Mixer (which doesn't work)
Playback Devices
Recording Devices
Sounds


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

you can try a system restore if haven't tried that yet, this usually works if your volume icon had worked before and just stopped, here is a link for the system restore information and tutorial - if you're not familiar with system restore, it just brings your pc back to an earlier state - not a recovery
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial143.html


----------



## jacksson (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks, seahawk83, I will try it later today. Have to leave the mountains and go to town to buy groceries for the week. I really appreciate your inputs.


----------



## jacksson (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello again Seahawk83, sorry about the long delay, much work kept me away from the computer. Anyway, I was fearful about trying the Restore that you mentioned. But, I purchased the computer at Costco a little over six months ago and they had a online tech service offering called Concierge which is good for two years from date of purchase. So, I decided that I would give them a try and ended up doing the Restore as you suggested, but with someone on the phone to guide me through the process. It worked quite well although I had to do the restore function twice to get back to the point where my volume control was working properly. Now, all is well and I cleared up a few other odds and ends. I must sat that I am very pleased with Costco and their Concierge. The tech spoke good English (located in Florida), was not worried about how long the process took (about two hours), and was a good conversationalist while we were waiting for processes to happen. Thanks, once again for your help, you got me started on the right path. Now to deal with another problem, getting rid of Spam in Thunderbird. :grin:


----------



## jacksson (Jan 20, 2008)

Messed up and posted twice. Sorry.


----------

